# Shaking/Seizure? (Toy poodle)



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi, has anyone seen/had experience with a toy poodle having shaking episodes? I have video, but the site won’t give me any option to attach them from my phone(?). It does not look like a normal seizure, no foaming of the mouth, etc..my toy poodle gets an almost glazed look in her eye..then it looks like she’s having a full body cramp; usually a front paw or back paw lifts, with mild shaking..also she starts licking her lips a lot, and seems to be aware for the few seconds it lasts. The only other way I can explain it is that it reminds me of a mild version from the movie Steel Magnolias when Julia Roberts has a diabetic attack in the hair salon but with leg cramping. Also, can we not post video attachments via phone? Thanks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

if your dog is under 4 pounds she probably is having hypoglycemic episode and needs to go to the vet ASAP, if you have nutrical or karo syrup rub it on their gums


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My friends Tpoo had an onset of seizures that were diagnosed as idiopathic vestibular syndrome. They were pretty dramatic and thankfully resolved, because it was a daily occurrence. My own dog has epilepsy and is on medication. His seizures were more like your dog’s. The guideline is if your dog has several seizures like the one you describe per month, it’s time to seek treatment. Keep a seizure log, date, duration, warning signs, if any, and above all keep your dog safe while it lasts. It’s scary for you and your dog!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/257273-hypoglycemia-requires-quick-intervention-toy-breeds.html

there are posted videos of a hypoglycemic attack


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

She's 7 years old..appx 4 lbs...the first few times it happened, I thought it was because her blood sugar was low..or that it was happening right after she ate..but since last week, she had one in bed at 6am..one while were out, and another one right now...the only two constants now are the tongue licking as it ends, and possibly over-exertion (from me taking her out and/or her absolute hatred and non-stop barking at my sister whenever she comes over). 
She gets really quiet, its terrifying..like the calm before the storm. Last year, I had her blood-work done and it was fine, and the dr mentioned medication if it happened more often...but I just don't understand why it is happening, and it doesn't look like any other type of seizure, etc..now I'm debating if I should send the videos I just took to the vet, but they are each 15-25 seconds long, I don't know if the vet will have time to view each one to see the progression...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I would definitely send the videos and ask that they please view them all in a phone call before you send. That video can be an extremely helpful tool.


----------

